# Tutorial Contest Winner - November 2007: **~Sparkly Aubergine~**



## Caffy (Nov 2, 2007)

So...I rarely put on this much makeup..but it's friday..and I'm bored... 
So i went digging through some eyeshadows that i rarely use...and I dug out this Nars Duo..called Belly dance LOL  

well here goes!

Face: 
Nars undereye concealer in Custard
Mac Face and Body Foundation in C1
Allison Raffale translucent powder
Mac Strobe Cream
Love clover brow mascara
Majolica Majorca brow pencil

Eye:
Stila Kajal eyeliner in Emerald
Nars Bellydance duo
Kate in GD-1
Brown Plushlash
Ardell 110 lashes

Cheek:
Shiseido Maquillage in OR311
Mac Emote blush

Lips: Mac Honeylove matte lipstick
       Oiseau strawberries and cream lipgloss (sold at Anthropologie)




Here's what I started off looking like




Dot on some strobe cream




Undereye concealer.. Gosh I need to sleep more




Mac face and body foundation in C1..it's light and breathable




I like to blend it out with my fingers




Do your brows... 




I take the pale gold from the Kate palette and brush it all over my eye area




This is the nars palette in Belly dance..it's perfect for fall




Apply the green shadow of the duo in this shape












Then take the Aubergine color and line the bottom lid and extend the line out and blend in with the green








Line the top lid with the *softest liner evar!* in Emerald (by Stila)




This is what the Kate palette looks like ( It's a drugstore brand by Kanebo)








Take the glitter and apply it wet to the inner corner of your eye












I love fake lashes..but not for daytime!




Looks like this




I like to use darker orange blushes..it detracts from my round face..








Remember to apply the bright blush in a triangle shape...to elongate your face...Really it works!












Ummm I like this lipstick..it's matte...it's perfect for dark smokey eyes...
Nude lipstick is my favourite




Isn't it cute? I top off the lipstick with this peachy gloss

Ok this is the end finished look...thanks for viewing!

















Thank kew!!!


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

Love the colors! Thanks for the tut!


----------



## vveinee (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

I love all your tutorials. Beautiful as always.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

This is so beautiful! It's colourful without being in your face and you look GORGEOUS in it! Thanks so much  for posting!


----------



## Bonbonroz (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

You're beautiful, as usual!
And thks for this great tut!


----------



## Margarita (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

Wow, that's an awesome eye look


----------



## socalmacfan (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

Very pretty.  Love the peachy lipgloss.


----------



## Jot (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

great tut and you look beautiful


----------



## Caffy (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

thank kew thank kew


----------



## Hilly (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

gorgeous!


----------



## user79 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

This is gorgeous! I loooove that lip colour on you.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

I love this. You've convinced me to get the NARS duo.


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

Very pretty. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## n_c (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

Yeah the lip color is gorgeous on ya...thanks for that tut, you rock!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

So pretty!  You look great!


----------



## nunu (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

absolutely gorgeous! thanks for this!


----------



## Jacq-i (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

Very pretty!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

you = fabulous.


----------



## dewinter (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

-


----------



## Perple1 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

Very pretty & easy to follow, many thanx!


----------



## justlikeheaven (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

You're amazing !!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

WOW thanks for posting this one! You really made me want wear some dark greens now... I'm really lovin this kind of makeup, gotta try this on some day.

And I must say you look GREAT and this makeup looks awesome on you!


----------



## frocher (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

This is gorgeous!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

you look like a supah starrr


----------



## OliviaChristine (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

Thanks for this amazing tut! That nars duo looks fantastic on you, as does the green liner.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

Outstanding pictures.  I love how you get crystal clear close ups to the products and the illustrations are fantastic.  Brilliant job.  I love the mask in the avator too.


----------



## Caffy (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

;-p hehe..thanks

do u think I should have mixed the purple with the green at the bottom ?? thanks for all your opinions!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

OMG!!!! I love your fotds you look gorgeous and always so natural and effortless! Post more,post more!! LOL!


----------



## ellesea (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

wow, that is beautiful! i'm definitely going to have to try it out. thanks!!


----------



## XShear (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

Gorgeous! I adore all your looks! More tuts!


----------



## nylonbits (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

omg thats so pretty!!! may i ask whats the pink thing you used to apply your fake lashes? and does the duo glue normally come in black or clear??


----------



## Caffy (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

^ Yes Duo glue comes in black... it's in a white and PINK tube instead of the white and sky blue tube. I prefer it. The pink clip? it's a japanese rubber fake eyelash clip applicator. It's sold at most japanese drugstore websites online, it's called
TUKE-MATUGE clip ;-p it comes with a fake eyelash holder too


----------



## fingie (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

This is a great look!


----------



## cocolette (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

i love this look the blush looks relaly good!!!!


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

You look fantastico!!! I LOVE this look, I'm so gonna try it


----------



## c00ki312 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

i looooveeeeeeee this!


----------



## JoyZz (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

Very nice, you pull off all the colours extremely well!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

That was such a great tutorial and you look beautiful. Well done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

i love your tutes!
this look is a must-try for me... GORGEOUS!
makes me a lemming for the NARS bellydance duo too haha


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

pretty!  i wore something similar with femme noire, sketch and beauty marked..it's such an nice & easy look! thanks for sharing


----------



## xabi (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

Thanks so much for the tutorial Caffy!
You look very pretty.


----------



## gohgoomah (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

ah i LOVELOVELOVE this look! this has got to be one of my favorite ones on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





caffy, what moisturizer do you use?? your skin looks so soft!!


----------



## Caffy (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

^ oh hi hi..thanks...

moisterizer?

during the day.. I use Jurlique Herbal recovery Gel..

and night I use SK-II whitening serum, Jurlique herbal recovery gel, and Nuxe reve de miel sensitive face cream..

but I just recently switched to using all RMK skincare products ;-p


----------



## Ithica (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

Fantastic! Great choice of colour and I love how you've done your cheeks!


----------



## bisbi (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

Very pretty.....


----------



## rebekah (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

this is great i voted for you!


----------



## pinkular (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: **~Sparkly Aubergine~***

you look beautiful! nice eyes! i will be trying out this look soon!!!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 1, 2007)

OH i love this ..im gonna have to try it ... but omgs where did you get that Peachy lip gloss from ? who makes it ? hehe .. I Love the little tin it is in hehe . Im a sucker for cute pacakaged makeup.


----------



## oooshesbad (Dec 1, 2007)

lovely!!!


----------



## priya2006 (Dec 1, 2007)

Just lovely, like you I love oranges and peaches, they really do brighten up our faces [and our days], don't they? I have to say though that I find the title sparkly aubergine a bit of a misnomer because I don't really see it, as part of the finished look, but it's no less gorgeous ;]


----------



## Anita (Dec 2, 2007)

Beautiful! The greens look amazing on you. Thank you so much for your pointers on contouring the cheeks. I am going to try your technique today


----------



## Caffy (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks for supporting me..lol..to answer some questions...

I bought the lipgloss at Anthropologie..my favourite clothing place in NYC... (Anthropologie.com > Welcome to Anthropologie)

I chose the name Aubergine..cuz that's what the Nars website describe the eyeshadow as.... haha..

;-P thanks! again


----------



## ayoungie (Dec 10, 2007)

awesome!

thanks a lot! =)


----------



## SweetnLo (Dec 19, 2007)

Love it, you remind me of Lucy Liu.


----------



## ecberger (Dec 28, 2007)

your blending is phenomenal


----------



## giggles1972 (Dec 30, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## mizfit (Dec 30, 2007)

Gorgeous!!

I love your frecklessss.


----------



## breathless (Dec 31, 2007)

oooooo. awesome! this is really pretty =]


----------



## snowkei (Jan 5, 2008)

so pretty


----------



## ceci (Sep 24, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## scumballina (Sep 24, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## weirdaway (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow, the look is gorgeous, and you are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Walelia (Sep 24, 2008)

I dunno if this have ever been said to you (I have to admit I didn't read all the thank yous, lol), but you look so much like Lucy Liu!

Absolutely great look, love it!


----------



## weirdaway (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Walelia* 

 
_I dunno if this have ever been said to you (I have to admit I didn't read all the thank yous, lol), but you look so much like Lucy Liu!

Absolutely great look, love it!_

 

i thought the same!


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 18, 2008)

gorgeous, i love the lashes


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 3, 2008)

I like those falsies on you, they look natural so I think you should def wear them during the day if you feel like it


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 7, 2008)

you look beautiful! thanks for the black duo lash glue with the ardell 110 lash secret!! they really do look real!


----------



## weirdaway (Apr 24, 2010)

oh, i loved the look, but where have the pictures gone?


----------

